# Nettop mit Leistung für World of warcraft wotlk



## babette82 (7. April 2013)

*Nettop mit Leistung für World of warcraft wotlk*

Hi, 
ich bin auf der Suche nach einem schicken kleinen Nettop das genug Leistung hat um darauf ohne Probleme World of warcraft wotlk zu spielen. 
Was ich mir so vorstelle ist:

- ZOTAC ZBOX nano XS AD13 PLUS, PC-System

oder

- Zotac ZBOX-ID85-BE Barebone Prozessor Intel® Core

Die erste Box ist ja mal der absolute Hammer!  
Wie schätzt ihr die Leistung ein?

Was ich mit dem PC machen will ist neben wow zocken:
- Office
- Internet surfen / Filme streamen
- Musik hören

Denke wow ist da die mit Abstand anspruchvollste Aufgabe. 
Einen itx PC zu kaufen will ich eigentlich vermeiden, weil ich die kleinen Dinger mag. 
Wenn natürlich meine Anwendungen damit nicht tadellos laufen machts keinen Sinn, deshalb bitte her mit euren Meinungen, Erfahrungen, Einschätzungen!
Danke und lieben Gruß an Alle!


----------



## Superwip (7. April 2013)

*AW: Nettop mit Leistung für World of warcraft wotlk*

Das zweite System ist auf jeden Fall leistungsfähiger. Die Grafik musst du aber auf jeden Fall weit herunterdrehen.

Ich würde noch ein deutlich leistungsfähigeres System empfehlen.


----------



## Cinnayum (7. April 2013)

*AW: Nettop mit Leistung für World of warcraft wotlk*

Die E oder C-Serie von AMD reicht nicht wirklich für WOW aus.

Auf meinem Netbook mit einem E350 (Vorgänger, der sich nur im Takt unterscheidet) reicht es bei minimalen Details in HD Ready gerade mal für 10 FPS in der Hauptstadt.

Vielleicht findest du was mit einer CPU der A-Serie damit dürfte es dann besser klappen.


----------



## babette82 (7. April 2013)

*AW: Nettop mit Leistung für World of warcraft wotlk*

Danke für die schnellen Antworten!
Ich habe das schon so vermutet. 
Habt ihr denn einen konkreten Vorschlag für ein leistungsfähigeres System? 
Für mich wäre wichtig, dass der PC so klein wie möglich ist...
Danke


----------



## Robonator (7. April 2013)

*AW: Nettop mit Leistung für World of warcraft wotlk*

Was ist das Budget und in welcher Auflösung sollte WoW dann laufen?


----------



## babette82 (7. April 2013)

*AW: Nettop mit Leistung für World of warcraft wotlk*

dachte so bis 500,- €.
Ich hab nen 27 zoll bildschirm.
Im Moment spiel ich in 1920 auf 1200.
Alienware X51 wäre so die maximale Größe, aber das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis is da wohl mies.
Bei Intel NUC stört mich, dass usb3 komplett fehlt.
asus eee nettop is zu lahm.
Die Itx Gehäuse mit Henkel find ich hässlich, aber sowas flaches in der Größe wäre cool.
Finde da aber nix.
Bin dankbar für alle Ideen und Vorschläge!


----------



## TurricanVeteran (7. April 2013)

*AW: Nettop mit Leistung für World of warcraft wotlk*

Wie wäre es mit so einem gehäuse mit  einem von diesen mainboards plus amd A8 oder kleiner A10 cpu? Als festplatte eine kleine ssd dazu und gut.
Damit solltest du WoW halbwegs spielen können. Ich würde aber nicht davon erwarten, das es ultra-silent ist und diese leitungsklasse an cpu bekommst du in so einem gehäuse auch nicht passiv gekühlt.


----------



## Kill-Like-A-Sir (7. April 2013)

*AW: Nettop mit Leistung für World of warcraft wotlk*

Ich als aktiver WoWler will nur mal anmerken, dass ich bei meinem PC, siehe Signatur, in WoW auf Mittel/hoch Settings mit 1920x1080 mit 30-60FPS spielen kann.
Ob ein AMD A10 das packt wäre ich mir nicht sicher :/

Wenn es kompakt sein soll, würde ich ein Bitfenix Prodigy empfehlen.


----------



## Saschi1992 (7. April 2013)

*AW: Nettop mit Leistung für World of warcraft wotlk*

Soweit ich beim Te sogar lese zockt er wotlk warscheinlich p server und net offi (wenn ich recht habe dann reicht sogar ein i3 aufjedenfall) und das mit der guten graka auf höchsteinstellungen^^



PS: ich zocke sogut wie jedes addon von wow auf p server und mop


----------



## Kill-Like-A-Sir (7. April 2013)

*AW: Nettop mit Leistung für World of warcraft wotlk*

Kann mich mit so "kleinen" P-Servern nicht anfreunden 
Da bezahl ich lieber und habe große & gescheite Server.

Back to topic: Ich würde einen i3 + Graka nehmen - ist zwar größer und kostet mehr, dafür hast du aber auch gescheite Ergebnisse.
Hier sieht man wie fordernd WoW doch ist: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/scree...ts-of-Pandaria-DX11-64-Bit-PCGH-4xMSAA-v2.png


----------



## TurricanVeteran (7. April 2013)

*AW: Nettop mit Leistung für World of warcraft wotlk*



Kill-Like-A-Sir schrieb:


> Ob ein AMD A10 das packt wäre ich mir nicht sicher :/.


Alles auf hoch vieleicht nicht, aber mittel sollte mit schnellem ram zu schaffen sein. (@30 fps) Hab hier selber einen A10 5800k (htpc) und der geht ganz ordentlich.


Kill-Like-A-Sir schrieb:


> Back to topic: Ich würde einen i3 + Graka  nehmen - ist zwar größer und kostet mehr, dafür hast du aber auch  gescheite Ergebnisse.


Das passt dann aber nicht in ein mini-itx gehäuse. Das ganze soll ja möglichst klein werden, so wie ich das sehe. Da bekommt man halt nicht die leistung eines I7+GTX 680...


----------



## Saschi1992 (7. April 2013)

*AW: Nettop mit Leistung für World of warcraft wotlk*



Kill-Like-A-Sir schrieb:


> Kann mich mit so "kleinen" P-Servern nicht anfreunden
> Da bezahl ich lieber und habe große & gescheite Server.
> 
> Back to topic: Ich würde einen i3 + Graka nehmen - ist zwar größer und kostet mehr, dafür hast du aber auch gescheite Ergebnisse.
> Hier sieht man wie fordernd WoW doch ist: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/scree...ts-of-Pandaria-DX11-64-Bit-PCGH-4xMSAA-v2.png



Genau so schaut es aus was wow fordert^^


----------



## Kill-Like-A-Sir (7. April 2013)

*AW: Nettop mit Leistung für World of warcraft wotlk*



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Das passt dann aber nicht in ein mini-itx gehäuse. Das ganze soll ja möglichst klein werden, so wie ich das sehe. Da bekommt man halt nicht die leistung eines I7+GTX 680...


In ein Prodigy schon - siehe http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...s-short-time-diary-highend-goes-mini-itx.html


----------



## babette82 (7. April 2013)

*AW: Nettop mit Leistung für World of warcraft wotlk*

ja, es ist ein P-Server und es muss nicht alles auf hohen settings sein, aber ein Krampf soll es natürlich auch nicht werden. 
Das Antec Gehäuse sieht schonmal gut aus. 
Macht es Sinn da was Fertiges zu kaufen? Gibts das überhaupt? 
Oder kann mir jemane ne Liste mit Bausteinen empfehlen?
Mein letzter selbst zusammengebauter PC is solange her, da war atx grad modern^^


----------



## TurricanVeteran (7. April 2013)

*AW: Nettop mit Leistung für World of warcraft wotlk*



Kill-Like-A-Sir schrieb:


> In ein Prodigy schon - siehe http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...s-short-time-diary-highend-goes-mini-itx.html


 Da wären wir wieder bei gehäusen mit henkeln... (zum wegschmeißen ) Die will babette82 ja nicht haben.
@babette82
Da du anscheinend gehäuse bevorzugst in die keine grafikkarten passen, wird dir wohl nix stärkeres als ein A10 5800k zur verfügung stehen. Der benötigt aber schnelles RAM.


----------



## Saschi1992 (7. April 2013)

*AW: Nettop mit Leistung für World of warcraft wotlk*

Da habe ich sogar recht gehabt mit meiner p server bin selber voll der wow freak ^^ Wenn auf stand von patch 3.3.5 Wotlk dann reicht siehe WoW: Systemanforderungen für Wrath of the Lich King
Aufjedenfall sogar ein a10 mit der integrierten Grafik reicht vollkommen für wotlk aus^^ Aber wie gesagt mein Vorposter schnelles Ram kaufen wegen der Onboard Graka^^


So mal die Liste für sein Nettop wenn was net passt habe nur auf die schnelle zusammengestellt bitte noch verbessern^^

1 x OCZ Petrol 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (PTL1-25SAT3-128G)
1 x AMD A10-5800K Black Edition, 4x 3.80GHz, boxed (AD580KWOHJBOX)
1 x Kingston HyperX 10th Year Anniversary Edition DIMM XMP Kit  8GB PC3-14900U CL9-11-9 (DDR3-1866) (KHX18C9X3K2/8X)
1 x Gigabyte GA-A75N-USB3, A75 (Sockel-FM1, dual PC3-10667U DDR3)
1 x LG Electronics GH24NS70 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NS70.AUAA50B)
1 x Noctua NH-L9a
1 x Thermaltake Element Q, 200W SFX12V, Mini-ITX (VL52021N2E)


----------



## babette82 (7. April 2013)

*AW: Nettop mit Leistung für World of warcraft wotlk*

A10 wäre jetzt zB was?
Ist das ingetrierte Grafik im Mainboard? Sowas wie Intel HD 400?
Geil, dass hier jeder zweite wow zockt^^

Was haltet ihr hiervon?

Eigenbau: Mini-PC mit SSD für 250 Euro - CHIP Online

Und damit ich das richtig verstanden hab:
auf den ersten beiden von mir geposteten mini systemen von zotec läuft wow wotlk nichtmal auf minimalen einstellungen butterflüssig?

Gutnacht und Danke!


----------



## Saschi1992 (7. April 2013)

*AW: Nettop mit Leistung für World of warcraft wotlk*

Bin net so der beste der sich mit PC Hardware auskennt aber meine Config mit den CPU reicht auf jedenfall für wotlk auf p server natürlich ^^
So dann bin auch mal off^^


----------



## babette82 (8. April 2013)

*AW: Nettop mit Leistung für World of warcraft wotlk*

Danke für die Mühe, die du dir da gemacht hast, aber diese eckigen Gehäuse find ich nicht schick. 
Ich weiss das klingt vielleicht ein bissl bekloppt, aber wenn ich die Optik rauslasse, kann ich auch meinen Blech-Midi-Tower behalten...

Das Antecgehäuse ISK 100 find ich absolut geil, danke für den Tipp. Genau sowas hab ich mir vorgestellt. 
Die Frage ist nun, was bekomm ich da rein, und reicht das aus wow aufm P-Server mit wotlk zu zocken ohne, dass dabei der kleinen Kiste der Hitzetod begegnet!?

Im Test den TurricanVeteran netterweise für mich gefunden hat ist folgendes verbaut:

    CPU: AMD Athlon II X2 240e mit 2 x 2,8 GHz und 45W TDP
    CPU-Kühler: SilverStone Nitrogon NT07-AM2
    Mainboard: SAPPHIRE IPC-AM3DD785G – AMD-785G-Chipsatz; ITX
    Arbeitsspeicher: 1x2048MB Kingston (DDR3-1333)
    Grafikkarte: SAPPHIRE Radeon HD 5570 mit 1024 MB Grafikspeicher (LowProfile)
    Festplatte: 2,5“ - Fujitsu MHZ2250BH G2
    Netzteile: mitgelieferte Netzteile der beiden Antec-Gehäuse und unsere Referenz, das Xilence XP250.SFX mit 250 W

Was haltet ihr davon? Genug Leistung für wow wotlk P-Server mit nem 27 Zöller und 1920 x 1200?

Die Festplatte würde ich gegen eine SSD austauschen, das sollte aber eher ein Vorteil sein (leise, weniger warm), oder?
Da passt jedes Mini ITX Board rein? Weil ich schon gern USB3 hätte...
Und ein ANtek ISK 110 gibts auch schon, macht das Sinn?

Lieben Gruß!


----------



## TurricanVeteran (8. April 2013)

*AW: Nettop mit Leistung für World of warcraft wotlk*



babette82 schrieb:


> Im Test den TurricanVeteran netterweise für mich gefunden hat ist folgendes verbaut:


Mir ging es da nur um die gehäuse. Allerdings hab ich jetzt festgestellt, das sich beim antec isk 100 ein beschaffungsproblem auf tut und das integrierte netzteil mit 90W zu wenig liefert. (allein der A10 5800k nimmt 100W max.)
Hab nochmal ein wenig gesucht und ein In Win BP671 gefunden dessen netzteil max. 200W her gibt. Falls dir das nicht zusagt, hier mal noch eine hoffentlich passend eingedampfte liste an gehäusen im preisvergleich.
Das In Win hätte auch platz für eine low-profile grafikkarte. Wenn du also gleich richtig power haben willst (im rahmen der kühlmöglichkeiten) würde dort eine graka rein passen, wozu ich dann aber einen kleinen intel-prozessor (z.b. i3) empfehlen würde.


> Und ein ANtek ISK 110 gibts auch schon, macht das Sinn?


 Das hat leider mit 90W-netzteil auch etwas wenig power.


----------



## babette82 (8. April 2013)

*AW: Nettop mit Leistung für World of warcraft wotlk*

Also ich hab mich schon ziemlich in die ganz kleinen Gehäuse verliebt. 
Das Antec ISK 100 oder 110 gefällt mir extrem gut. 
Hab noch ne spannende Sache gefunden:

[Build Log] Antec ISK 110: Tinier than Tiny

Der Mann verbaut darin folgendes:

Core i5-3570K + Gigabyte H61N-USB3 Mini-ITX Motherboard (Microcenter combo)
Intel HD 4000 graphics
2x4GB 30nm Samsung DDR3
128GB Samsung 830 SSD
500GB WD Scorpio Blue HDD

Die Frage ist, wie stark is da die Leistung für Spiele?

Schaut euch mal die Bilder an! Wie geil sieht denn das bitte aus!?

Is wahrscheinlich ein bissl Fingertüftelei das da alles reinzupacken, aber es passt rein^^

Die 2,5er Festplatte würd ich raus lassen, da muss eh ne externe platte her.

Meine Bitte:

Sagt mir mal was ihr von der Leistungsfähigkeit der Innereien haltet. Ausreichend für wow wotlk aufm P-Server in 1920 x 1200 aufm 27'' er?


Dashier ist auf jeden Fall zu lahm?   ZOTAC ZBOX nano XS AD13 PLUS, PC-System

Tausend Danke für eure nette Hilfe. 
Ich werde hier auf jeden Fall posten was ich am Ende gemacht habe und wies aussieht und läuft


----------



## TurricanVeteran (8. April 2013)

*AW: Nettop mit Leistung für World of warcraft wotlk*



babette82 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, wie stark is da die Leistung für Spiele?


Dank der HD4000 des i5 eher lahm. Mit einer extra grafikkarte sehe das allerdings anders aus. (passt aber nicht in das antec)



> Dashier ist auf jeden Fall zu lahm?   ZOTAC ZBOX nano XS AD13 PLUS, PC-System


Leider ja. Der verbaute prozessor wurde eher für netbooks mit langer laufzeit entwickelt und nicht auf leistung getrimmt.
Nagut, da du das antec-gehäuse anscheinend unbedingt haben willst, hier mal eine zusammenstellung die da rein gehen würde.
CPU: A10 5700 (als boxed nehmen)
Mainboard: MSI FM2 A75IA-E53
RAM: G.skill 8GB DDR3-2133
Den rest der komponenten kannst du nach deinem gusto aussuchen.


----------



## babette82 (8. April 2013)

*AW: Nettop mit Leistung für World of warcraft wotlk*

Vielen Dank!


----------



## babette82 (8. April 2013)

*AW: Nettop mit Leistung für World of warcraft wotlk*

Das Antec ISK 100 is echt kaum noch zu kriegen. 

Beim ISK 110 gibts da kaum Unetrscheide, wenn ich das richtig sehe. Denke das werd ich mir holen...


----------



## Diablokiller999 (9. April 2013)

*AW: Nettop mit Leistung für World of warcraft wotlk*

Ich denke bei dem Preislimit sollte die Antwort doch wohl klar sein. Ich habe mir letztens ein Mini-ITX Mainboard mit 5800K, RAM, HDD und picoPSU für 350€ klar gemacht. Ich denke das sollte für deine Belange mehr als reichen!
Gibt doch schicke Gehäuse für 150€


----------



## Saschi1992 (9. April 2013)

*AW: Nettop mit Leistung für World of warcraft wotlk*

 genau das was ich ungefähr zusammen gestellt für den te hatte auch wenn nur auf die schnelle^^


----------



## TurricanVeteran (9. April 2013)

*AW: Nettop mit Leistung für World of warcraft wotlk*

Allerdings ist da der ram wichtig. Unter ddr3 2133 braucht man für den A10 nicht zu nehmen.  Und in anbetracht der 90W des gehäuse-netzteils, sollte es eher ein 5700 werden, wegen der 65W tdp. 
Und jetzt kommt mir bitte nicht mit tdp ist nicht realer verbrauch. Das weiß ich selbst, aber sicher ist sicher. Mein htpc mit A10 5800k verbraucht in der spitze 150W. (auf größtmögliche sparsamkeit getrimmt)


----------

